# SnowBuster 724 Questions



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Picked up a Simplicity Snow Buster 724 from a friend of mine that is in really good shape. I'm debating on selling it, has anyone ever used one of these? I'm more of an Ariens 10,000 series and SnowBird guy. The Snow Buster is the same one shown in the picture but its like new. I serviced it and it runs excellent with very low hours. Thanks


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I picked this one up in the fall of 2016 for well under 50 dollars from the original owner.
Always garaged and meticulously maintained.


















I used it once to demonstrate it while selling it in mid December last year.
It worked well, but not the easiest machine to handle.
I sold it for $225.00, I think mainly due to the condition, otherwise in average condition I probably would have been lucky to get $125.00


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you ruskat. I might pull the 7hp Tecumseh off of the one I got because its like new and figure out what to do with the rest of it. It feels clunky moving it around and I imagine a lot of parts for it are NLA.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

MassSnowblower said:


> It feels clunky moving it around and I imagine a lot of parts for it are NLA.


That's the impression I got as well and with its unique design, I think you're probably right about many parts being NLA.


----------



## SimplicityAlan (Jan 7, 2014)

I’m interested in your 724 with or without the motor. I’ve repowered my 524 with a HF predator. Got tired of playing with the carb. And it throws like a champ.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

MassSnowblower said:


> Picked up a Simplicity Snow Buster 724 from a friend of mine that is in really good shape. I'm debating on selling it, has anyone ever used one of these? I'm more of an Ariens 10,000 series and SnowBird guy. The Snow Buster is the same one shown in the picture but its like new. I serviced it and it runs excellent with very low hours. Thanks


The wheels are on the wrong side, look at the tread.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

A plus for that one is the inline impeller like the Bobcat's that don't slush up. I have a later S7 w conventional impeller that slushes up(I know-IMPELLER KIT!). I use the Bobcat due to lighter weight even though it is a bit harder turning due to length like your Simplicity..


----------



## iowa_state (Feb 10, 2018)

Anyone know where I can get a scraper blade for this model? Or a different manufacturer that would fit. I have a 524 but assume it's the same blade.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

iowa_state said:


> Anyone know where I can get a scraper blade for this model? Or a different manufacturer that would fit. I have a 524 but assume it's the same blade.



Typically scrapers aren't hard to make. See your metal supplier and I typically use some 1/8" - 3/16" steel, get it in the required width you need. Cut it to length you need. Unbolt your old one and clamp the 2 together and drill your holes. Some scrapers have a lip on the back side (I think for rigidity in most cases), if you need that get some small round stock and weld a piece along the back edge of your new scraper. Bolt it together. If you have the tools it likely will cost a couple of bucks.


I've been asked about sharpening the front edge before. I never have not do I really see a purpose to it. It's not going to scrape ice etc off the sidewalks so I have not had a need for it and the stock I've bought is rounded on the edge anyway and it's worked OK for me.


Good luck


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

HCBPH said:


> Typically scrapers aren't hard to make. See your metal supplier and I typically use some 1/8" - 3/16" steel, get it in the required width you need. Cut it to length you need. Unbolt your old one and clamp the 2 together and drill your holes. Some scrapers have a lip on the back side (I think for rigidity in most cases), if you need that get some small round stock and weld a piece along the back edge of your new scraper. Bolt it together. If you have the tools it likely will cost a couple of bucks.
> Good luck


Not hard to make, what is a pia using a file to square the holes for the heads of the carriage bolts.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Could switch to a hex head and washer. Most times there's no reason you can't unless you have a clearance issue.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Spectrum carries the old-school, 1/4" beefy ones that were originally found on the Gilson line. It is an exact replacement part on that line and the price reflects it. 

If this is a solution, the issue would be as to where the Gilson holes line up on the Simplicity. 

Link: https://gilsonsnowblowers.com//snowparts3.html#scraperbar


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

I know this is an old post I live in Maine and actually have a 724 sno buster as a back up machine it’s a 1980 model which I Il’ve owned since 1990. Runs perfectly I’ve done the maintenance I found this machine requires annual grease in all fittings I use Mobil one grease it’s black but stays in place well. Some shots on the floor and maintenance time. I bought an Ariens 1332 Pro back in 2001 because I moved and doubled the size of my driveway but I hung onto the 724 as a reserve machine if needed and a couple of time I’ve needed it due to Ariens electric chute issues.


----------



## MitchB (Feb 4, 2021)

I have a friend who is looking to sell me their Simplicity Snowbuster 724 machine. I'm going to look at it tomorrow morning. He says the engine has been replaced. Two questions: 1) what type of reviews do people give this snowblower? I've been using Ariens for years, so that's my benchmark, and 2) what type of things should I be looking for when I go to inspect this machine tomorrow (Friday, 2/5)? 
Thanks all!


----------



## MrMo (Feb 16, 2021)

MitchB said:


> I have a friend who is looking to sell me their Simplicity Snowbuster 724 machine. I'm going to look at it tomorrow morning. He says the engine has been replaced. Two questions: 1) what type of reviews do people give this snowblower? I've been using Ariens for years, so that's my benchmark, and 2) what type of things should I be looking for when I go to inspect this machine tomorrow (Friday, 2/5)?
> Thanks all!


Just saw your post now and wondering how you made out. I just got one from a neighbor that had it since new. I did a once over last night and what a tank. Runs great. Electric start, shoot direction on top of the bars, etc.I just ordered new belts but the ones on it are good. This Simplicity is in great shape. Have not used it yet but maybe Thursday or Friday snow. Let me know. TTYL


----------

